# Epsom salt bathing a tortoise?



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 27, 2014)

I have tried treating for suspected parasites with a little DE mixed in with food. (After talking to several "experts") I have another question. I have very large tropical fish known as FLOWERHORNS. They live for as many as ten years and some have a value of many thousands of dollars. In the past, when one of them acts like they may be sick either by not eating normally or by stringy poo, etc. I use some epson salt in the water. It both kills bacteria and aids in digestion. (It's great for constipation.) I've even used it in a pipette mixed with food to force feed a fish that is very bad off. (Again, mixed in with mashed canned peas) Has anyone here used epsom salt as a bath? Allowed the pet tortoise to drink epsom salted water? This is NOT something that I need to do or plan to do. I'm just curious. I like to use more natural, less stressful and frankly less costly treatments.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 27, 2014)

Have you concluded she has does indeed have parasites? I think really trying all these different methods are just adding to an extreme amount I stress to her. I'd remove her from outside and keep her in a stable maintained quarantine enclosure and get a fecal to be certain she does have parasites. Rather than just assuming and treating what may not be present. I've never heard of using that but it certainly would put some extreme shock to her values of sugars, bloods and endocrine system and dehydrate her.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 27, 2014)

No tortadise, All are negative for parasites. All vet checked. Healthy.This is not something that I am planning to try. Just wondering if it is done with tortoises. I will continue to use a trace of DE every few months, though. As a preventative.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 27, 2014)

Ah excellent. Very good she's clear. I still wouldn't try an Epsom salt bath. But perhaps some ol homeopathic remedies. Like black walnut tincture added to some water for a soak won't harm, bird vitamins also added to water when soaking helps. The amount of sodium in Epsom salt could spike levels in her renal system as well causing unless any shock go her kidneys and liver. More than likely it wouldn't happen just a few times. But I don't think it would benefit anything. Glad she started eating too, progress is progress.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks. Yes it can also damage fishes kidneys. I forget the ratio. It's quite small.


----------



## HLogic (Feb 17, 2015)

tortadise said:


> The amount of sodium in Epsom salt could spike levels in her renal system...



Epsom Salt is magnesium sulfate and most is USP grade and would not contribute to serum sodium increase. It has its own problems if overused but sodium should not be an issue. Just happened upon this and wanted to clarify.


----------

